# My greyhounds lure coursing last weekend



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Last weekend, Peanut and Bindi went to their first lure coursing event....they both ran in singles on Saturday and did amazingly well. Both seemed to pick it up quickly and their 2d runs of the day were showing marked improvement over their first. On Sunday, both of them certified together so they can now be entered in the Open stake against other greyhounds. Echo was amazing on Saturday, getting 1st in Field Champion and Best of Breed (by forfeit). Sunday she was really exhausted (it was HOT) and didn't fair so well....tied for third and I forfeited her run-off so she settled for fourth. Definitely the last of the two days events for her! All the hounds came home safe and sound, which is the _most _important thing!

Now...on with the pics, courtesy of Lee at Uma Rapiti Photography. He always gets the MOST amazing shots!!!

This is Bindi's first run...









She's such a small, petite dog at 50lbs, but gets tremendous reach in her stride









This one I don't even have words for. Unbelievable flexibility!! Perhaps my new favorite running pic!









And, of course, you gotta let her have some fun getting the bunny at the end


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Here's Echo in yellow getting ready to cut off another dog









I think her expression says it all! She loves this sport!









Finally, here's Peanut aka "The Nut" ...









Baby got back!


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

And my other new favorite running pic...









I'm so blessed to have such amazing hounds as pets and being able to share this sport with them is yet another blessing. They truly love it and I truly love sharing it with them. 

Finally, a "Thank You for looking!" pic of Bindi


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

Excellent pictures! Aren't they amazing athletes! That 3rd picture is a hoot!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Gosh I just LOVE your Greys!!! They are so amazing. I hope you'll continue to share pics - I love seeing them in action like this!


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Love the pics! Look at how toned and muscular Bindi is, just amazing! Does Peanut have a roman nose?
Your dogs look great, and I bet they had a super time. 
I had always thought that they had to be muzzled if they were coursing with other dogs, but I see that in one pic neither Echo or the other racer have muzzles. Do the rules vary according to club?


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Locke said:


> Love the pics! Look at how toned and muscular Bindi is, just amazing! Does Peanut have a roman nose?
> Your dogs look great, and I bet they had a super time.
> I had always thought that they had to be muzzled if they were coursing with other dogs, but I see that in one pic neither Echo or the other racer have muzzles. Do the rules vary according to club?




Yep...Peanut has a roman nose 



Neither ASFA nor AKC requires a muzzle. The only amateur organizations I know of that require muzzles are NOTRA and LGRA, which are both racing sports, not lure coursing. In ASFA, the dogs have to be certified by a judge that they can run clean without interfering, fighting or coursing the other dogs in order to be entered into competition with other dogs...w/o the certification they can only be entered into singles competition where they run alone. I always muzzled a dog that I'm getting certified "just in case."


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

LMG,those pics are awesome!!!!!

They are in super condition and man!,can they move!!!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

WOW!!! Greyhounds are so beautiful when running! Great muscle tone and in some they look like they are flying!


----------



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

I love those pictures - they are amazing - wish I could shoot like that. Your dogs look like they are having a blast too


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Just stunning. Did your dogs race before you got them? I know you've posted their stories before but can't remember the details. No matter. It's a beautiful sight to see them running like that.


----------



## AlaskaDals (May 4, 2009)

My goodness those pics are AWESOME! I love Lure Coursing with my Dals, but especially love watching the sighthounds run! Awesome!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Grey Thank YOU for sharing. Those are amazing photos. I love seeing happy dog pictures. I love the little racing silks and leg bands. Are the leg bands to prevent rope burns or muscle pulls? I hope to get at least one of the boys to run lures again this year. Oliver is still suffering leg issues so maybe not him. Sad though, I think Lure coursing is his favorite thing in the whole world to do. I should get him some little silks. 
That second picture of Bindi is phenomenal. Her focus is wonderful.


----------



## Katzyn (Mar 22, 2007)

Man, I wish I could have gone to the lure coursing event SLK had invited me to last year...Too bad I just HAD to get sick. >_>

Amazing pics. Those dogs sure do obviously love what they do. ^_^


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

So neat... great pics!


----------

